# New Problem With Denon 2808 Receiver



## bondguy (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, yesterday I'm looking at my Denon receiver, the 2808, and the display on the front has extra LED's lit up on it...wher it should read 5 Channel Sound it reads 55 Channel Sound...this extra letter lights up no matter what display you are using...it screws up the words on Dolby Digital by adding an extra letter...I have heard of thing burning out on some receivers but never too many letters...anyone have this problem or know what I'm talking about? I will call Denon tomorrow...they don't make the 2808 anymore but I purchased it new in the box in January of this year...from Best Buy who doesn't offer extended warranties on this type of receiver ( I didn't take one anyway)....shouldn't this be covered by Denon USA? And, if they don't stock the same unit,will they try to fix mine or just send me a newer comrable receiver? And, then have to uninstall everything....what a PIA...

let me know....:unbelievable:


----------

